# Time to update to Beersmith2.



## RobjF (13/11/13)

Hey guys.
Ive been using beersmith for a few years now and have found it invalable going from Partials over to allgrain brewing.
Just a few questions.
If i download the new 2.1version will i be able to transfer my recipes from Beersmith to the new version?
Will it just update the version I have or will it download a whole new version?
Also I would also like to get the moblie version so I can edit and mess around with a recipe while on the move and then transfer it to my desk top at a later date, I take it this is not a difficult process?
Any advice much apperciated.
Cheers Rob


----------



## BeerNess (13/11/13)

RobjF said:



> Hey guys.
> Ive been using beersmith for a few years now and have found it invalable going from Partials over to allgrain brewing.
> Just a few questions.
> If i download the new 2.1version will i be able to transfer my recipes from Beersmith to the new version?
> ...


I don't think the file types are compatible beetween beersmith 1 and 2
it's a totally different program, complete makeover.
If you get the full version (not beersmith lite) on your phone/tablet you can create recipes and save them to your beersmith cloud (10 recipes for free, you can subscribe to the cloud to hold more than 10 on there at a time) and so this accessable from your PC version as well. personally I've found the mobile app a bit cumbersome and frustrating when trying to edit or create a recipe.

hope that helps.


----------



## RobjF (13/11/13)

Thanks for the feed back BeerNess


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## wbosher (13/11/13)

Why don't you download the trial version and have a play with it. If you like it, buy it. If not, don't.

At least you'll be able to see if the old files are compatible or not.


----------



## HalfWit (13/11/13)

Easy to transfer old recipes to Mark 2.


----------



## RobjF (13/11/13)

Thanks guys. 
Think I will probably do just that and download the trial and have a play. 
Cheers Rob. 


Sent from my iPad using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/11/13)

It actually transfers the recipes for you.


----------



## RobjF (13/11/13)

I went ahead and just bought it anyway.
Seems like its going to take a while to get my head around all the new tools and options.
Looks really really good.
Also open a cloud account.
I think there are going to be lots of questions coming soon as I try to figure it out, but BS2 seems to have a pretty good help system.
How do people go about adding new ingredients and getting all the info right? For examplei use all sorts of grain from German Wey. to australian JW. I want to add JW pilsner, Munich,Wheat and Traditional ale to the ingredients. How to I get the colour info, potential, moisture, etc etc?? Is all of this info need to be input??
Any help pls
Cheers Rob


----------



## BeerNess (13/11/13)

Well I wasted my time re inputting my recipes lol. /facepalm

The ingredients can be updated with add ons, there's a little jigsaw icon on the dash board, JW, Weyermann have sets, also grab the yeast and hops updates!


----------



## RobjF (13/11/13)

Your a star.
I would never have found that, or maybe not for a while anyway. You just save me alot of time and headache's. Thanks.
Added the simpson grains as well.
very happy.
Cheers Rob


----------



## fletcher (13/11/13)

Well I wasted my time re inputting my recipes lol. /facepalm

The ingredients can be updated with add ons, there's a little jigsaw icon on the dash board, JW, Weyermann have sets, also grab the yeast and hops updates!


are these sets in the application already? how do you add them?


----------



## BeerNess (13/11/13)

They're basically additional info packs of ingredients or recipes that you can add to the core info of beersmith, you download them from the beersmith website


----------



## BeerNess (13/11/13)

Add-ons being the name beersmith uses for these data packs.


----------



## wbosher (28/11/13)

Anyone tried the latest update (2.2) yet?


----------



## mckenry (28/11/13)

wbosher said:


> Anyone tried the latest update (2.2) yet?


yep, I've updated. New look, pretty schmick. Everything _seems _to be there. Time will tell.


----------



## QldKev (28/11/13)

I'm playing with it (BeerSmith!) I was hoping this version was going to have sync with the cloud, but it's still a manual copy. The new report template looks nice. My beer styles, profiles, ingredients, etc all still seem to be there.


----------



## Truman42 (29/11/13)

How are you guys using the cloud? I find if I start a recipe on my iPad then do some more editing in my PC I can't easily drag the recipe from the cloud folder over to my recipes folder. 
You have to export it. 
I'm then finding it hard to track which recipe is the most up to date. Local stored version or cloud stored version. Do you cloud users just keep them in the cloud the whole time?


----------



## djar007 (29/11/13)

I cut and paste them over to the cloud and store them back on my mac when i am finished the recipe.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/13)

Hey, this is Corndog's first post. I found it in the Brewdog Clones thread. It's such an awesome tip I wanted to be sure it got heard. Corndog you the man!

Beersmith 2 tip (I just found out the other day): if you have it set to metric units but want to enter imperial amounts, you can type the unit after the number in any field and it'll auto convert for you. (i.e. if you're entering hops in grams, type 2oz in the box and it'll automatically turn that into grams for you).

Works with pretty much every nemerical entry box in beersmith (eg temperature from F to C, volume from gal to L etc).


----------



## SimoB (5/12/13)

Corndog - legend.


----------



## djar007 (11/12/13)

Corn dog for treasurer.


----------



## RobjF (10/4/14)

Hey guys.
Just about to formulate a recipe using Simpson Marris Otter. Have already added the Simpson Grain add-on to BS2 but it doesnt seem to include Marris Otter any ideas guys.
Cheers rob


----------



## Camo6 (10/4/14)

On mine its in brackets after maybe thomas fawcett or pale malt from memory. I could be.wrong.


----------



## davedoran (10/4/14)

Doesn't seem to be included in the grains added.
These were the 11 malts in the add on.

Maris otter is in there under Pale Malt, Marris Otter. But not a simpsons input.


----------



## dicko (10/4/14)

Dave d,
Just double click on the ingredient and edit it to read the brand and specs that you require or you can open ingredients and click "add new" and then put your brand and specs in there if you want to keep the Thomas Fawcett entry in the grains list as well.

You should get all the specs from your grain supplier or at worst from Google


----------



## RobjF (10/4/14)

Thanks Dicko
On closer inspection I found the generic Pale malt Marris Otter. Must have been having a man look as the wife would say.
Thanks again
Rob


----------

